# هل هندسة الاجهزة الطبية لها مستقبل وظيفي في السعودية ؟



## أنـــا (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الكرام .. لم ارغب بالتسجيل عندكم وانزال الموضوع الا بعد ما رايت الاهتمام بالمواضيع وحب المساعده لبعض من قبل الاعضاء الكرام .

انا طالب سعودي وحاليا نحن في غمار اختيار التخصصات ويشدني هذا القسم الا انني ليس لدي المعلومات الكافية حوله 

لذا اود ان اسالكم بحكم الخبره لديكم 

هل للهندسة الاجهزة الطبية مستقبل وظيفي كبير في السعودية ام انها تقتصر على وظائف عادية ومحدوده ؟

وهل صحيح ان المهندس في السعودية في اول بداياته يعامل كفني من ناحية التوظيف ؟

ارجوا ممن لدية العلم الكافي ان يرد علي .. وجزاه الله الف خير​


----------



## مهندس ليمون (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ,

بداية ... نعم ستعامل كأنك فني , لأن الخبرة مطلوبة .. ولكن بعد سنة أو سنتين ( انت وشطارتك ) انشالله وضعك سيتحسن .. كلنا مررنا بهذه المرحلة .. وخصوصا في الرياض.

والمستقبل طبعا مفتوح , كونك سعودي ولديك القدرة على تمويل مشروعك الخاص بعد فترة من الزمن وبعد اكتساب الخبرة ! ليش لأ ؟




تحياتي


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 فبراير 2008)

كل بداية لا تخلو من الصعوبة
لكن برأيي الشخصي المستقبل للأفضل في السعودية وفي غيرها


----------



## المهندس عمووور (16 فبراير 2008)

الله يوفقك للخير


----------



## أنـــا (16 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية وما قصرتوا 

المهندس ليمون : عندي اساله كثيرة واستفسارات عن هذا القسم وهذا المجال هل اقدر اضيفك عندي بالمـــاســـنجر واذا ما عندك مانع هذا ايمــلي hamoode13************* على الهوت ميل


----------

